
Good Samaritan Backfire or How I Ended Up in Solitary After Calling 911 for Help - the_mitsuhiko
https://medium.com/@peretzp/good-samaritan-backfire-9f53ef6a1c10
======
masonic
By throwing in a petty, prejudiced comment from the very outset ("a _stocky_
female of _South Asian complexion_ "), focusing on attributes completely
unrelated to the case, the author's quotations lose credibility.

